# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Sümerler, Hititler, Frigyalılar, Etrüskler, Traklar, İskitler, Pelasklar >  Boz-Üy (Keçe Çadır)

## anau

*Boz-Üy (Keçe Çadır)*
Türkiye Türkçesinde oba olarak da söylenen Kırgız geleneğine uygun çadır evlere Boz-Üy denilmektedir.
Boz-üy kelimesinin Türkiye Türkçesi ile karşılığı boz evdir. Daha çok Türk olmak üzere sonradan Türklerin tesiri ile Moğol halklarında da kullanılmış olup seyyar ev şeklindedir. Kırgızistanda, tabiat turizminin ve yayla kültürünün yaygın olduğu yerlerde Boz-üy (Boz-ev) olarak isimlendirilen örfi ev tipleri görülmektedir. Göz alıcı şekilleri ile hakan çadırı misali Kırgızistanda kır alanlarında çok rastlanır.

http://onturk.wordpress.com/2012/03/...uy-kece-cadir/
Keçeden yapılır. Bozüy, soğuk, sıcak, yağış durumlarında dayanıklıdır ve koruyucudur. İçi kışta sıcak, yazda serindir. Kurulup taşınması kolay olup göçmen halk için her an istenildiğinde kurulabilen bir evdir. Bozüyü oluşturan ağaç sırıkları, keçe ve ip ana malzemesidir. Çeyrek asır dayanıklı olan bozüy büyüklüğüne göre dört kanat, altı kanat, sekiz kanat, on iki kanat olur. Ya da uuk denilen kubbesinin sırıklarına göre 50, 70, 80 , 100 başlı diye de adlandırılır. Kerege ise kubbe bölgesindeki eğrilmiş sırıklardan yere kadar olan eğri ağaç duvarlardır. Uuk ve kerege, bozüyün kaburgasını oluşturur. Çoğunlukla kayın ağacından yapıldığı görülür. Geleneğe göre bozüyü kadınlar dikmektedirler. Erkekler sadece tündük bölümünü üste yerleştirmeye yardımcı olmaktadırlar. Tündük , bozüylerin üstünde baca misali pencere yeridir. İçeriye hem ışık girer hem de üstten temiz hava girer. Kırgızistan bayrağının da ilham kaynağı olan bu tekerlek şeklindeki göğe gösteren yere Kırgız Türkleri tündük demektedirler. Kırgızistan bayrağı; kızıl döşeme üzerinde sarı alevli 40 kollu bir güneş şeklindedir. Güneş resminin ortasında geleneksel Kırgız çadır-ev (bozüy) şeklindeki tündük adı verilen yukarıdan pencere bulunur. Bozüyde eşik denilen kapıdan girişte sağ tarafta mutfak, sol tarafta oturma yerleri bulunmaktadır.
Dinlenmek, kültürü tanımak, yöreye özgü yemeklerden tatmak ve Türk ulusunun şifalı içeceği kımız içmek için bütün ortam turistlerin hizmetine sunulmuştur. Gidilen çoğu yerde yol boyunca, dağ yamaçlarında bozüyler görünmektedir. Bozüy artık Kırgızistanı temsil eden bir görüntü olmuştur. Yol kenarındaki duraklarda bozüy şeklinde görülen restoranlar, manavlar, dükkânlar v.b. gözle görülen kültürü yansıtan öğelerdir. Turistik mekânlara yakın yerlerde kurulmuş bozüyler de bulunmaktadır. Bu bozüylerde yaşayanlar gelen iç ve dış turistlere hem bozüyü tanıtmakta hem de yiyecek-içecek satışı yapabilmektedir. Taze kımız bütün turistik bozüyler de satılmaktadır.

Bozüy, İngilizce, Rusça gibi batı dillerine yurta olarak geçmiştir. Kırgız Türkçesinde Yurt (Curt) kelimesi bozüyün alanı için söylenir. Rus literatüründe; Rusya Federasyonu içindeki Türk ülkelerinden Hakas ve Tuva bölgelerinde, turistlerin kamp yapmak için yurt (yerel çadır) kullandıkları belirtilmiştir.

Kırgızistan Bayrağı ve Boz Üy
*Kaynak :* kirgizdernegi.org

----------

